

Ask HN: tips for negotiating with rackspace? - andrewtbham

i have several times gotten quotes from rackspace for dedicated servers.  it usually goes like this. i ask for a discount, they offer to waive the setup fee if I sign it by the end of the day, but they don't offer to lower the monthly recurring fee.  Any advice?
======
maxdemarzi
If you want a discount dedicated server try web hosting talk forums. Here is
one for dedicated server offers:
<http://www.webhostingtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=36>

I like WebNX, but there are plenty of options depending on what you need and
where you want it.

~~~
gs8
Web hosting talk forums are a great place hosting deals.

Why is this getting downvoted?

------
gs8
Rackspace isn't anymore reliable than any other reputable provider. Every
network/host will go down, the main question is how fast can they recover and
how good is your backup strategy. You could save a lot by looking elsewhere.
The last time I checked their pricing I would have been able to host at two
places for what Rackspace wanted.

------
ScottWhigham
What do they say when you offer to pay yearly? Maybe they have a little more
power if you can do it that way. Or hell - just come out and say it: "I will
sign a one year agreement this instant if you can make it $x per month with no
setup fee."

------
staunch
Rackspace is not cheap. Probably not great for price sensitive customers.

You might try showing them pricing from a competitor for a comparable product
and requesting that they price match. They might at least try to come close.

~~~
andrewtbham
Generally I don't recommend rackspace, but reliability is a huge concern for
this customer.

I took your approach once in the past... I showed them a price sheet from the
planet and they sent me a presentation about how their service is superior. It
was quite compelling.

------
vipivip
Try Serverbeach.

